# Anyone here a celibate?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I am. I just don't see the point of having sex, it's not important to me. In the future it might be seen as a primitive act that also might not even be necessary for reproducing anymore. It's not even important for an individual's survival. We have to eat to live. I highly doubt many people do it with the thoughts in their heads of wanting to help the human population grow. I'm not asexual because I am attracted to females. I just don't want to have kids. I don't even want to get married. I don't believe in marriage, especially the marriage ceremony. I'm 27 male and most guys don't think like me. I guess I'm rather unique.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah, involuntarily.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am an incel. Involuntary Celibate.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

I could never be celibate, I like having sex with myself way too much.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

wtf are you on about

you're not unique. there's heaps of people like you

about not being necessary: you don't even need to eat to live. at least not eat well. you could just eat raw vegetables and tofu and crap to get the nutrients you'd need. don't tell me you've never eaten tasty food before because "it's just not necessary?" :/

coming on these forums isn't necessary but you do it. making this post wasn't necessary, but you did it.

sex isn't necessary, but it feels WAY better than posting threads... you'll work out your fingers much better doing the dirty than you ever could with a keyboard

now go get laid

x


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

robtyl said:


> wtf are you on about
> 
> you're not unique. there's heaps of people like you
> 
> ...


You sound like those fanatic religious people who wants everyone to have kids.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> I could never be celibate, I like having sex with myself way too much.


True. Then I am not celibate...I am dating Rosy Palms, with the five fingers!


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> You sound like those fanatic religious people who wants everyone to have kids.


lolol not really. i couldn't care less about what you do

i just wanted to point out that your argument is a joke

there are plenty things in life which have no point to them. like you replying to my post. or me replying to your post

whatevssssss


----------



## mistyeyes (Oct 27, 2011)

Definitely not celibate.. Never plan to be.

Sex is as important as eating. It's a release, it's about connecting.

Cannot imagine ever not having it and I don't plan on having kids.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's not a big deal. American society is full of crap.

I am watching a True Life show about ladies who are having trouble with female issues and sex is too painful.

Watch those JABS! :no


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm celibate because I'm waiting for the right guy.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

northstar1991 said:


> I'm celibate because I'm waiting for the right guy.


I'm celibate because the right girls aren't waiting for me. :no


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Ex-celibate


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

robtyl said:


> lolol not really. i couldn't care less about what you do
> 
> i just wanted to point out that your argument is a joke
> 
> ...


This guy offends me. Don't listen to him. Your argument is fine in the realm to which you apply it. You do what feels right for you and **** everyone else, or don't, whatever your preference.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm involuntary celibate too. It really sucks....


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

The point of sex is that it feels good and it's a great way to have an intense emotional connection with someone. I see no point in voluntarily being celibate.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

WintersTale said:


> I am an incel. Involuntary Celibate.


same here and I am interminably frustrated about it..


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

anyone here asexual?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

ShinAkuma said:


> I am. *I just don't see the point of having sex,* it's not important to me. In the future it might be seen as a primitive act that also might not even be necessary for reproducing anymore. It's not even important for an individual's survival. We have to eat to live. I highly doubt many people do it with the thoughts in their heads of wanting to help the human population grow. I'm not asexual because I am attracted to females. I just don't want to have kids. I don't even want to get married. I don't believe in marriage, especially the marriage ceremony. I'm 27 male and most guys don't think like me. I guess I'm rather unique.


It promotes pair bonding, it's an effective natural anti-depressant, good exercise, it's fun and it's free!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

ShinAkuma said:


> I'm not asexual because I am attracted to females. I just don't want to have kids. I don't even want to get married. I don't believe in marriage, especially the marriage ceremony. I'm 27 male and most guys don't think like me. I guess I'm rather unique.


Marriage is stupid. People that get married and have kids are disappointing. Most guys that I know are the same as you. If they do get married in the future, it's some kind of weird settling thing, but there's always a few that are authentic. I know of at least a few women who feel the same way. You maybe just want to hook and up and bang with different girls now and then, and there is nothing wrong with that. It may not be as open of a thing with women, but they also like to bang and screw and not be in marriages/long-term relationships.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

BeNice said:


> Marriage is stupid. People that get married and have kids are disappointing. Most guys that I know are the same as you. If they do get married in the future, it's some kind of weird settling thing, but there's always a few that are authentic. I know of at least a few women who feel the same way. You maybe just want to hook and up and bang with different girls now and then, and there is nothing wrong with that. It may not be as open of a thing with women, but they also like to bang and screw and not be in marriages/long-term relationships.


I don't want to get "banged."


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

For the first time in my life (well since the age of 17), i have absolutely no interest in sex anymore, i dont think it would bother me too much if i never had it again. 

Its a bit overhyped imo, and i think i'm starting to turn asexual anyway.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> For the first time in my life (well since the age of 17), i have absolutely no interest in sex anymore, i dont think it would bother me too much if i never had it again.
> 
> Its a bit overhyped imo, and i think i'm starting to turn asexual anyway.


Noooooooo!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I could not care less about it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I was kind of....now I don't want to be


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

ShinAkuma said:


> anyone here asexual?


I may be. I'm not interested in having sex. I would like to have a relationship, but I'd think most men would expect me to do something. I tend to be attracted to personalities, so I've liked some women also. I'm pretty fine with just being alone, as well.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I am not crazy about sex. It will take a very special person to break my involuntary celibate.


----------



## P4M3L4 (Nov 29, 2014)

*im new here and im celibate...ISO friends!*

as many of u know, being celibate, means not having support/friends. 
ur labeled as someone who isn't 'normal'. therefore, finding a partner is just absurd lol. theres not enough sites for ppl like us. so here I am...hoping to find some to talk with


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I am.



P4M3L4 said:


> as many of u know, being celibate, means not having support/friends.
> ur labeled as someone who isn't 'normal'. therefore, finding a partner is just absurd lol. theres not enough sites for ppl like us. so here I am...hoping to find some to talk with


That's untrue.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm a celibate virgin.......I would have sex but I just wasn't made like other people (figuratively speaking).


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

rymo said:


> The point of sex is that it feels good and it's a great way to have an intense emotional connection with someone.


Yes, it's great. Although my last girlfriend convinced me not to do it for her sake. I followed her wishes and look where it got me...lol


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

I have to have strong feelings for someone to even consider it. Can't do the whole 'casual' thing. It's too much risk and foolishness out here. Stay safe.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> I could never be celibate, I like having sex with myself way too much.


This is hot.  LOL


----------



## P4M3L4 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


> I am.
> 
> That's untrue.


what's untrue?

being celibate, means not having support/friends?
as I said ''many'' of us...not all... if we all had support from our family and others, we wouldn't be on this site


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

P4M3L4 said:


> what's untrue?
> 
> being celibate, means not having support/friends?
> as I said ''many'' of us...not all... if we all had support from our family and others, we wouldn't be on this site


No you said,



P4M3L4 said:


> as many of u know


----------



## P4M3L4 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


> No you said,


ok seriously, now ur just splitting hairs.
r u here to argue, r to support?


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm not celibate, I've slept with women in the past and lately I've just been having "me" time.

I don't know why people place so much importance on sex, it is overrated in my opinion. Yeah, it feels good, but it definitely is not as important as food.

Someone could be a virgin for life and still be perfectly fine with themselves because we don't need sex.

Sex is just something that happens when people connect with eachother enough on a social level to feel attraction to one another. It's something that should happen when someone is opening up to the world on a social level. That's when it's healthiest.

It really all depends on someone's security with themselves. Society, and apparently even people on this site, will try to convince people that you _need_ sex....haha, which is laughable imo. If you know that we don't need sex then you'll be fine.

I think it's really best for men, in particularly, to focus more on socializing with people first and foremost. Because if you haven't talked to enough girls, you're probably not going to be able to talk to that hot girl that you may want to take on a date anyway.

I believe we get we deserve in the sense that we have to give in order to receive. We need to give good emotions to women socially before we get the gift of sex.


----------



## P4M3L4 (Nov 29, 2014)

skyisblue...very well written, TY for saying what u did. 
some ppl r letting society play way too big of a part n their life... I've spoken w/ several that said some of tha things they do, isn't something they really wanna do, but do it b/c they feel tha need to ''fit in''. they wanna feel accepted. some ppl r very weak and do stuff that's not really them. they're living how society thinks they need to live...they're putting their thoughts, their feelings, aside, to please society. I think tho, that more ppl r speaking up and saying what they really feel, regardless of what others may think. they're tha brave ones...tha strong ones. hopefully, they will set an example...and that will become tha ''in'' thing to do. 
live for urself...don't b a puppet.
TY again for writing what u did


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> anyone here asexual?


Close enough to one, yes.


----------



## cupoftealee (Nov 27, 2014)

There's plenty of health benefits to sex, OP. Of course, you've got to play safe.

It's also a very important part of bonding in relationships. Vital for some.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I used to be a celibate but then i lost it to a white girl who was charity , from then on i couldn't stop , until now


----------

